# Reflecting on the Past Year: 2005



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 25, 2005)

Ok, so we have 6 days left of 2005. That means all the "stuff" we should have done to glorify God, we now have only 5 days to get it all done, or catchup! 

But seriously, it would be a great help to begin reflecting back on the year of 2005, and think about what we have gained/lost, or things we have been sanctified in/or not, or what we have accomplished/or not, what frowning or happy Providences came our way, what we have learned this year, etc.

Maybe we could share some things that we learned this past year, or came to understand/see as a result of God's providence over us?

*Big thing*: I saw I was playing "Jonah" from the ministry for a while. (A brother rebuked me and I took that rebuke.) I had ran away. Didn't want to deal with it, and was called back to it providentially. Now, I am happy for it, and I am excited to see what God will do with it in His time and providence. It's not easy, and is very time-consuming with my full time job and all, but I am happy for it nonetheless.

*Little thing*: I am thankful for my position at work, and the possibilities of the company growing well this next year as a result of a new promotion to manager this past year.


----------



## Puddleglum (Dec 25, 2005)

Hmm . . . I don't think I'm going to be able to do that in 5 days! 

Looking back over the past year . . . I'm thankful for the church, and for those people in my life that insist on repeating the gospel to me over and over, even when I'm being stubborn and think that I don't want to hear it. 

Other stuff . . . I'm thankful that I got into nursing school (early this year) and have survived my first quarter!


----------

